
Ask HN: Is anyone using Microsoft Teams? - bo0tzz
We are in the middle of a discussion regarding the choice between Slack and MS Teams. Slack is obviously widely used, but is there anyone who uses teams and who can give their side of the story?
======
geoah
We tried to use it both with some friends and some colleagues.

The way they've decided to show updates and threads was so different than
everything else (irc, slack, hipchat, etc) that we couldn't get used to it
after even a couple of days.

That and lack of bots/plugins made us give up for now. I'll definitely try
again in a year or so.

